
What Google Wave Means for Facebook - peter123
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/05/29/what-google-wave-means-for-facebook/
======
ErrantX
one of my first thoughts whebn I first saw Wave was that Facebook would
definitely be squirming slightly.... i bet they are having development
meetings right now :D

